# Horrible nasal congestion--HELP PLEASE!



## menb

One of my twin preemies (born at 34weeks, now 3 weeks old) has really bad nasal congestion. NICU docs and nurses all said it was a normal newborn thing and they'd outgrow it by 2 months. Problem is that it breaks my heart (and makes my left boob leak) every time he cries or fusses cuz he can't breathe properly. 

I've used Little Noses saline drops, the bulb aspiration from the hospital, taking him into the bathroom while shower is running and keeping him in his car seat while in his crib. I've ordered the Nose Frida and can't wait for it to get here. 

Anyone use it with great success? I mean, he doesn't just have boogies at the base of his nose. He's got gurgly breathing and you can hear the mucous. 

Oh, and we bought a cool mist humidifier yesterday. How close should we sit him to the mist?

The other twin seems like she is starting up now too. Hers sounds a lot like trying to clear her throat all the time. 

Any answers to questions, comments or advice?


----------



## lgc

It couldn't be silent reflux could it? A stuffy nose &noisy breathing were one of the first signs with my little one x


----------



## menb

lgc said:


> It couldn't be silent reflux could it? A stuffy nose &noisy breathing were one of the first signs with my little one x

Hmmm...I don't know what that is. I'll hafta look it up. Docs--both NICU and pediatrician said it was a normal newborn thing. Hmmm...thanks for the question. I'll look into that!


----------



## labmommy

My son does it too. He has reflux as well but even with the reflux his ped said it was a normal thing. He said since he drinks milk 24/7 it makes for stuffiness and babies can't clear their snot out so it sounds like that.


----------



## dizz

Erin had it and it WAS just a phase - didn't help at the time when she sounded like Darth Vader. I couldn't bring myself to use the snot sucker as the idea of an invention to do that grossed me out totally!


----------



## struth

I empathise completely - we have had the same thing. It sounds as if you are doing everything you can though. We took Josh to the GP last week as we were so worried about his breathing over night. There was nothing else we could be doing - we have been using saline drops, an aspirator, elevated his bed, took him in the shower room. It does seem a bit better now. Keep at it and he will sort himself out eventually x


----------



## lozzy21

I found the saline spray better than the drops, the spray irritated her nose more and made her sneeze it out which helped before a feed.


----------

